
Fed Ups Its Wall Street Bailout to $690B a Week as Media Snoozes - svedlin
https://wallstreetonparade.com/2019/10/fed-ups-its-wall-street-bailout-to-690-billion-a-week-as-media-snoozes/
======
AnimalMuppet
$120B in overnight loans is _not_ $690B a week. It's the same $120B, lent at
night, repaid in the morning, and lent again the next night. A site that
doesn't understand even that much about what they're talking about is not a
site that I'm going to read in order to find insight about Wall Street.

[Edit: spelling]

~~~
ncmncm
Lend me $120B every single night, then. I'll pay it back each time, and pocket
$30M each time. Why are they getting any?

------
sp332
This was a story when it started because it did remind people of the last big
financial crisis. But after investigating the underlying reasons, it's just
not that interesting. That's why the media "snoozes". This time it's not a
crisis.

~~~
ncmncm
This is trying to paper over a crisis.

